# One Proud Kenpo Mama!



## Kenpo Mama (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey all you great kenpoists, please join me in congratulating my hubby pete and my son philip on earning their respective black belt and junior black belt today - here's a link to a post in the General Martial Arts section with the details and awesome photos!  http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=321677&posted=1#post321677

Salute to you all!

Donna :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 12, 2004)

Congratulations to both of them.

 A proud day!

 -Michael :asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 13, 2004)

Awsome, that is so cool that the family is involved in something together and commits to it. :ultracool


----------



## pete (Dec 13, 2004)

thank you mr billings and mr brady... it is cool~

pete


----------



## MJS (Dec 13, 2004)

Excellent!! Congratulations!!!

Mike


----------



## pete (Dec 13, 2004)

thanks mjs~ 

  i felt pretty "alive" (LOL).  we've got to hook up for the next clyde-fest! 

pete


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 13, 2004)

Its nice that you both can share that together - tried with my husband but he has weak ankles and bad back, either not good for TKD. TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 13, 2004)

*Congrats to Pete & Philip!!!  Oss!!! (salute)* 
(also posted on General MA thread)
 :asian:


----------

